# Is it possible to



## White97SVT (Oct 30, 2001)

Ok, do you think it is possible to kinda fool the insurance company or would this big a big problem and hassle. 
I was wondering what you had to do to register a car over there in the UK.
I was thinking what if i bought a car over in the UK and had it registered there, and paid that taxes and everything on it to get it liscenced and then shipped it to the US and drove it over here on forgein plates.
The only reason I ask if this is possible is because i ran into a girl who has moved over here from the UK and brought with her a 1998 Lancer Evolution which we don't have in the US yet. She told me that she has the car registered and paid for over there and had it shipped here to drive. She had the forgein plates on hers. 
Do you guys think this is possible to do, or have any ideas. Anything you could tell me would help me out a great deal thanks


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I think that you will have major problems in the event ofg an accident. The insurance company will ask why you brought your car in England, to which you will say its not available over here, and they will basically laugh at you if you try to make a claim!!! Try Motorex, they make Skylines in America legal (I think). I seem to remember them supplying the yellow R33 for the Fast and the Furious. Dont know how much they charge tho...

Good Luck!

Rob


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Motorex seem very expensive to me...
R33 is about the price of a newish R34 here.

What do they actually do for the US conversion ?

Do any of the guys across the pond know what you have to change on a Skyline GTR to get it legal in America ?

/Steve


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Im fairly sure it has something to do with emmisions, so theyll probably be killing the power output with giant CAT's etc. 

You could take one over yourself and get a reputable tuner to sort the engine (IF it is emmisions that govers it being legal or not.) Then you could do an SVA test. How much are you planning on spending altogether witth shipping? Because although Motorex are expensive, shipping wont be cheap, and neither will all the hassle of converting it.

Have Fun

Rob


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Surely value and sheer enjoyment of a Skyline ownership has to be border line in the States with all the Red tape cr4p that restricts your noise,power,emmisions etc..

I read a thread this morning in "General chit chat" that BCNR34VSPEC2 has got a NUR spec arriving soon, does that mean when the monster comes out of the crate state side that it will be removed and handed back to new owner in a lower tuned state than a stock R 34????

If you are going to own a limited edition surely you don't want it messed around with!?!

All my own thought what does everyone else think?

...Ian


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Yeah i totally agree. However, what I dont understand is how cars like the Mustang, Viper, Corvette etc with impossibly over sized engines that obviously are running detuned (Viper is abput 8 litres,400bhp, it makes about 50 bhp per litre) can still be legal, and they dont need emissions or moise restrictions.  

Can anyone explain that?

Rob

P.S. For once Im actually happy to be living in the UK, with its speed camers and all, because I can at least buy a Skyline and keep it in the spec it was made, and not have to hand it over to some politically correct company so they can make it less powerful and sound worse! I wonder what it must be like to try and tune a Skyline in the states


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

From memory the reason it is generally expensive to get a car into the states isn't the cost of copliance which I don't think is more than a $5k, but the fact that until the car is registered you have to pay a bond to the value of the car to the government which is refunded on succesful compliance of the car.

As for motorex, I think they charge a small fortune because they have a monoply at present.


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*Motorex*

To see what's involved look at this very site (www.gtr.co.uk) and have a look in the FAQ bit ... there's a section on importing to the US 

Cheers


----------

